# Days off?



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Why are there days off in the schedule? I am following it religiously, but that question has crossed my mind more than once. I know Mike has spent a lot of time perfecting the order and timing of the tapes, but I just wondered what the reason is that days off are included if anyone knows.BackFire44


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Backfire,Mike has worked for several years with individuals and has found that the subconscious mind needs a few days interspersed within the program to assimilate the information and let it "settle in" so to speak, without input. After working with thousands of IBS patients, he found that when there were days off in between, the information was hard coded into the subconscious mind. Sort of like when you cram for a test; if you take a break and come back to the info later, most people recall information more accurately.Anyway, that's the basic reason! And also, if you still feel the need to listen, Mike suggests listening to the non-hypno introduction on days off if you would like. Many times concerns are addressed in the text of that intro that come into play during the course of the program, rather than at the beginning, and the suggestion is in the booklet as well.Hope this helped clear things up for you!All the best.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks! That makes sense.What if I miss an off day though? Should I go back and repeat the day before the off day and then do the off day?Just kidding!BackFire44


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BackFire, you are a hoot!!! But actually, yes, that is exactly what you should do!!! As mentioned in the booklet, you would treat a "Day Off" just as a scheduled day, and would do just what you say above. And you thought you were just kidding!!!!








'Cos if ya didn't do that, you wouldn't get your day off!!! LOL







But not a big deal either way, just the optimal way of doing the program, missing a day off, or accidently missing a session here or there is not going to hurt anything! So no worries!


----------

